# Binkov's Battlegrounds



## ralphkern (Nov 7, 2017)

This is an excellent resource I've found by a chap who models various potential conflicts in the world, ranging from single ship action to basically WW3. They are very well presented (despite the silly talking doll)

I'm linking one, which I found very useful as part of my own research but others I think are excellent are:

North Korea vs USA
Argentina vs UK (2017)
China vs Russia
Kirov Battlecruiser vs Burke Destroyer


----------

